# 8-string Neck: the best of



## DEIX (Mar 16, 2012)

What 8-string neck, on which you played, seemed most comfortable to you and why?
In terms of dimensions, "the feel", playability, fret access etc.

I've heard the neck profile of RGA8 feels right for most.


----------



## mustache79 (Mar 16, 2012)

DEIX said:


> What 8-string neck, on which you played, seemed most comfortable to you and why?
> In terms of dimensions, "the feel", playability, fret access etc.
> 
> I've heard the neck profile of RGA8 feels right for most.


 I've just recently played on a Schecter Omen 8 26.5" scale and an Agile 828 28.625" scale. The shorter scale Schecter was is easier for me to chord on and had a surprisingly thinner neck than I would have thought. After a bit of practice I'm fine with the 28.625" scale Agile. 

Tone wise < Agile 28.625, IMO but tone is subjective.


----------



## DEIX (Mar 16, 2012)

Is it the latest 2012 model of Schecter, or you have older one?
They've reconsidered neck dimensions, the ATX C-8 that i own myself, is not rather comfortable. Though hand got accustomed, and now it feels ok.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2012)

I believe the new models that were announced at NAMM this year are the slim line SLS range


----------



## mustache79 (Mar 16, 2012)

DEIX said:


> Is it the latest 2012 model of Schecter, or you have older one?
> They've reconsidered neck dimensions, the ATX C-8 that i own myself, is not rather comfortable. Though hand got accustomed, and now it feels ok.


 I was last years model with the dot inlays. This years models have different inlays on the neck I've noticed. I've seen them on Ebay for $399, but I offered a place $350 and they said they could do it. It was free shipping. Not sure what shipping would be to Moscow.


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Mar 16, 2012)

The schecter atx c-8 I have has pretty comfortable neck. It is a little thicker than I would like, but it isn't nearly as thick as you might imagine. Personally, I think the neck on the rg2228 takes the cake. I was lucky enough to play one recently and I was absolutely stunned by how thin it was.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Mar 16, 2012)

I really dig them all, they're all different. I liked schecter more at first because it wasn't to hard for the bigger chords, but now i'm digging Agile a bit more mainly because of the tone. It's clear crisp and sexyier than shcecter imo.


----------



## DEIX (Mar 16, 2012)

mustache79 said:


> I was last years model with the dot inlays. This years models have different inlays on the neck I've noticed. I've seen them on Ebay for $399, but I offered a place $350 and they said they could do it. It was free shipping. Not sure what shipping would be to Moscow.


We have a good local dealer in Moscow, I think it's not beneficial to order any Schecters from ebay.


----------



## DEIX (Mar 17, 2012)

And all the same, the topic is not just about the Schecter 
I'm very interested in people's experiences with playing comfort and feel of different necks.

As I can see, the Meshuggah's signature model has a completely flat neck, the F8 Blackmachine is not far from it too. While building the custom 8, I'm going to work with a very talented luthier, but we both can only guess about the exact dimensions. That's why I need a wide selection of opinions of different people.

Personally I've played on RG2228, Schecter ATX C-8 and Intrepid Dual 828.
Seems that older Ibanez 8 were very close to be most comfortable and playable. Can't say about the newer, just don't have access to them, yet.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2012)

I've owned a crap load of 8s, and my two favorite necks were that on the RG2228, which is thin, just rounded enough, and the perfect width in my opinion, and the neck on my old SC608B which was a hair thicker, a good amount rounder, and felt narrower at the nut. Too bad the SC608B was a dead plank sound wise as at time I liked it's neck more than my RG2228. 

Of the Agile 8s I owned, I found the neck on the neck-thru Intrepid to be really "boxy" feeling, very thick feeling, with large shoulders, kinda like a low end RG7321, but much larger shoulders. I didn't really like this neck. The bolt-on Intrepid's neck was much nicer, thinner, less shoulder. It didn't feel awkward in my hands like the neck-thru model. The Septor 8 neck was very similar to the bolt-on Intrepid. 

I've played a few Schecter 8s, and found them to be several different takes on the same rounded profile. Not bad, but far from ideal for my hands.


----------



## Allo1010 (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't have much experience with 8 strings (only got/played one), but before I bought the LTD SC-608b people told me that the necks were really fat and uncomfortable.

When I got it the neck was practically the same size, (or even smaller!) than my 6 string Ibby RGT42FX.

All in all, a pretty damn sick guitar.


----------



## Allo1010 (Mar 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Too bad the SC608B was a dead plank sound wise as at time I liked it's neck more than my RG2228.



Just wondering what you mean by that? About the dead plank sound


----------



## stuglue (Mar 19, 2012)

ESP don't do the SC anymore.the current 8 strings are the 208,338 &308, all apparently have thin necks


----------



## DropSplash (Mar 19, 2012)

I like the RGA8 necks. I'm 6' 2" with huge hands and it felt very comfortable and fitting to me.


----------



## Miek (Mar 19, 2012)

stuglue said:


> ESP don't do the SC anymore.the current 8 strings are the 208,338 &308, all apparently have thin necks



The ESP Guitar Company | 2012 USA Website


----------



## stuglue (Mar 19, 2012)

Apologies, its the FM418 they discontinued


----------



## Slamp (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the fm408, and i quite like the neck of it, round and thick seems to work for my hands. But upper fret-access is quite bad, might need to modify the lower horn on this one.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 20, 2012)

DEIX said:


> What 8-string neck, on which you played, seemed most comfortable to you and why?
> In terms of dimensions, "the feel", playability, fret access etc.
> 
> I've heard the neck profile of RGA8 feels right for most.



My Interceptor Pro's neck is awesome! The fret access is super! i can even play bass lines on F# and B strings on 20th fret!! The neck-trough provide extreme comfort while playing heavy riffs and bluesy solos!
The neck is thicker than a normal 6 string ofc, i like to compare it to nylon acoustic guitars when noobs asks how it feels 
but i really like the neck its very smooth 

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 21, 2012)

DEIX said:


> What 8-string neck, on which you played, seemed most comfortable to you and why?
> In terms of dimensions, "the feel", playability, fret access etc.
> 
> I've heard the neck profile of RGA8 feels right for most.



RG2228 & RGA8 feel the best to me. Thin and flat with jumbo frets. The negative thing about this is that the neck has a tendency to flex with simple body movements which causes undesireable pitch changes. I don't care for that feature at all.


----------



## LaPerraLoca (May 23, 2012)

stuglue said:


> ESP don't do the SC anymore.the current 8 strings are the 208,338 &308, all apparently have thin necks



why are you saying that? the web site still shows the sc models, and i dont think they are going to stop making the model anytime soon...


----------



## FireInside (May 23, 2012)

LaPerraLoca said:


> why are you saying that? the web site still shows the sc models, and i dont think they are going to stop making the model anytime soon...



Read a couple more posts down where he realized his mistake. He was thinking of the FM418.


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX (May 23, 2012)

I cannot believe no one has chimed in on this. 

DC800< RG2228 < Intrepid and Septor 828 and 830 < RGA8 < Schecter. 

DC800= THREAD!


----------



## Hyacinth (May 23, 2012)

I'm loving the DC800 neck. It's slim and comfortable and has awesome fret access. I thought an 8 string was going to feel huge in my hands, but it feels so natural.


----------



## Cremated (May 23, 2012)

XxSilverburstDiezelxX said:


> I cannot believe no one has chimed in on this.
> 
> DC800< RG2228 < Intrepid and Septor 828 and 830 < RGA8 < Schecter.
> 
> DC800= THREAD!


So the DC800 is the worst? I'm pretty sure you did the sign backwards. DC800 > all would be correct.


----------



## Dayn (May 23, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> RG2228 & RGA8 feel the best to me. Thin and flat with jumbo frets. The negative thing about this is that the neck has a tendency to flex with simple body movements which causes undesireable pitch changes. I don't care for that feature at all.


Aha, so I'm not the only one! I have to tune my guitar in classical position, because if I rest the body on my right leg and the neck on my left, the neck bows imperceptibly and lowers the tension.

That being said, I'm not sure I could leave the RG2228. The string spacing for an eight is great, it's thin and flat, and there are almost no shoulders. The frets are big, I barely touch the fingerboard, and the fret access is great. The bolt-on heel doesn't get in the way. Your mileage may vary, but I can comfortably play the eighth string's 24th fret. For that fret and that fret only though, my wrist lightly bumps into the lower horn...

That being said, it's almost like the neck doesn't exist which is perfect for my playing style. My old six-string BC Rich was far less comfortable...


----------



## JStraitiff (May 23, 2012)

The damien elite necks are amazingly comfortable for me. I really love them. Nothing thick about it. The shape is something like a cross between a C and a D. The lack of finish on the back makes it pretty fast.


----------



## vansinn (May 24, 2012)

Only played three. RG228 was the best, then RGA8.
My 2011 Schecter Riot 8 ltd has a real nice thickness, but a Bit too rounded shoulders.
Been thinking of adopting a V-like profile on the bass side and a more rounded C on the treble side.
String spacing is a Bit too narrow for chord works, especially on the nut. Fortunately the neck is wide enough to allow a new nut with wider spacing.
Frets are ok, though I would've preferred them slightly taller.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 25, 2012)

Schecter. Similar to an RG neck but a tad thicker (in a good way) and comfortable.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (May 25, 2012)

I've played a few different Schecter 8-strings, and I love the necks on all of them. I've played the Omen-8 2012, the OLD Omen-8, the Damien Elite-8, the ATX-8 and some other set neck model. I wasn't sure which, seeing as I wasn't paying attention to that, but I'm pretty sure it was a Hellraiser of sorts. They all felt great, with the OLD Omen-8 being the least comfortable out of all these, and the ATX having the most comfortable neck. The Damien Elite is easily a happy medium regarding profiles and such.


----------



## sleightest (May 26, 2012)

mustache79 said:


> I've just recently played on a Schecter Omen 8 26.5" scale and an Agile 828 28.625" scale. The shorter scale Schecter was is easier for me to chord on and had a surprisingly thinner neck than I would have thought. After a bit of practice I'm fine with the 28.625" scale Agile.
> 
> Tone wise < Agile 28.625, IMO but tone is subjective.


I have a 2012 omen 8 also. After playing for a while now ive realized the pups have got to go. Im happy with the neck and factory setup though


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 26, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've owned a crap load of 8s, and my two favorite necks were that on the RG2228, which is thin, just rounded enough, and the perfect width in my opinion, and the neck on my old SC608B which was a hair thicker, a good amount rounder, and felt narrower at the nut. Too bad the SC608B was a dead plank sound wise as at time I liked it's neck more than my RG2228.
> 
> Of the Agile 8s I owned, I found the neck on the neck-thru Intrepid to be really "boxy" feeling, very thick feeling, with large shoulders, kinda like a low end RG7321, but much larger shoulders. I didn't really like this neck. The bolt-on Intrepid's neck was much nicer, thinner, less shoulder. It didn't feel awkward in my hands like the neck-thru model. The Septor 8 neck was very similar to the bolt-on Intrepid.
> 
> I've played a few Schecter 8s, and found them to be several different takes on the same rounded profile. Not bad, but far from ideal for my hands.



I agree, the 2228 is a tad thin for me, but I liked it a lot more than the schecter stuff and the LTD stuff.


----------



## Razzy (May 26, 2012)

I can't decide between the rg2228 neck and the neck on my carvin. The ibanez neck seemed almost toothin, but I didn't get to spend much time with it. The carvin neck is noticeably thinner than my schecter's neck, however.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 26, 2012)

Nothing compares


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (May 26, 2012)

Just played an RGA8. No me gusta. Too thin. I don't like paper thin necks. Also it felt like it had rather large shoulders. This was a pre-2011 model, btw.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2012)

My Agile Pendulum Pro is my favorite so far. My Intrepid 828 is tied w my RGA8 although the RGA8 is much thinner.


----------



## yuureikun (May 28, 2012)

Carvin DC800 easily beats out any other 8 string I have played. I have played or owned Schecters, Agiles, and LTDs (oddly enough, never tried Ibanez despite the fact that it is typically the most common to find at a guitar store).


----------



## Glint Symmetry (May 28, 2012)

Since i have my RGA 8 i can tell you that i dont want more schecters...

I was a owner of a Schecter demon 7 and i can say that the day i first play in this rga 8 i see how mutch i can play more fast and more musicaly better with ibanez,i never try other brands like agile,carvin,black machines etc...but i can tell you that i feel like in home with ibanez necks...never again i will think twice and buy a schecter...instead a ibanez...

this neck fits perfect for me,even my gio 7 string that i was owner i play better then my demon 7...

For me,and with the few guitars i have play...this rga 8 rules a lot...my hand run on the neck,fucking fast...

one more thing,the passage from 6 strings to schecter demon 7 was a pain...a real pain...

and i was thinking that in 8 strings i will be dead after 2 days...lol

But no... perfect,no pain at all...feel like i play this guitar all my life

until now...Ibanez rulessss


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 28, 2012)

From what i've seen and heard, the RG2228 is like the perfect 8 string neck.


----------



## Glint Symmetry (May 28, 2012)

MF [email protected] i can imagine...


----------



## Eric Christian (May 29, 2012)

Dayn said:


> Aha, so I'm not the only one! I have to tune my guitar in classical position, because if I rest the body on my right leg and the neck on my left, the neck bows imperceptibly and lowers the tension.
> 
> That being said, I'm not sure I could leave the RG2228. The string spacing for an eight is great, it's thin and flat, and there are almost no shoulders. The frets are big, I barely touch the fingerboard, and the fret access is great. The bolt-on heel doesn't get in the way. Your mileage may vary, but I can comfortably play the eighth string's 24th fret. For that fret and that fret only though, my wrist lightly bumps into the lower horn...
> 
> That being said, it's almost like the neck doesn't exist which is perfect for my playing style. My old six-string BC Rich was far less comfortable...


 
The flex is one of the main reasons I got rid of both the RGA8 & RG2228. The profile of the necks were great and I thought there couldn't be anything better, however once I played a Ltd H-308 I was blown away and I bought a pair of them. The neck is not quite as thin but then again there is zero flex. They're 25.5 inch scale so I have them tuned to A Standard which is fine with me.


----------



## guy_in_a_band357 (Jul 10, 2012)

So from what I'm gathering, the Intrepid neck is thicker than the Septor/interceptor neck? I've played a neckthru interceptor, and loved the neck (although slightly thicker than I thought it would be) but I wouldn't want to pick up an neckthru intrepid if the neck is even thicker. Can anyoneshine some light?


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 10, 2012)

While I love my RGA 8 neck (the profile is really, really nice), the 7 string neck that Tom from the Oakland Axe Factory built me has the best profile I've ever played. If that was an 8, it'd be my pic, but for now from the many 8's I've played I'm sticking to the RGA 8 (and yes, I have played the 2228).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah my OAF neck feels like a 7. A thinner loomis type deal


----------



## sage (Jul 11, 2012)

I've got an RGA8 and a Pendulum 82527. The RGA8 is thinner and faster, but, yah, far less stable. I find myself futzing around with the action a lot. Our weather has been crazy humid lately and none of my guitars has suffered the change as poorly as the RGA8. That being said, when it's set up right, it's a really nice neck to play on, the fingerboard (now that it's been entirely re-done, the factory fretjob was abominable) is extremely nice. But if I get bouncy or aggressive with it, the pitch fluctuates. The Agile is considerably more stable with its dual truss rods, slightly thicker neck and big ass shoulders. It's a really boxy neck, but it really reminds me to put my thumb where it belongs and, while I fight it a bit more than I fight the RGA8, the Ibanez is up for sale and the Agile is staying with me a while longer.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Jul 11, 2012)

guy_in_a_band357 said:


> So from what I'm gathering, the Intrepid neck is thicker than the Septor/interceptor neck? I've played a neckthru interceptor, and loved the neck (although slightly thicker than I thought it would be) but I wouldn't want to pick up an neckthru intrepid if the neck is even thicker. Can anyoneshine some light?



As far as I can tell they are both 2 1/4" at the nut, but some septors/interceptors have a 16" neck radius and some a 15" radius. I've only ever seen Intrepids with a 15" radius. Then again, human error may play a part in that. there are some typos on Rondo's website. Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 92730 EB CA Tribal Purple - RondoMusic.com For example. I'm not positive, but I don't think the width at the nut is really only 1 5/8"...


----------



## mtlSam (Jul 11, 2012)

*strandberg guitars' necks are so original and incredibly versatile, I have never played a more comfortable 8 string than #13 at NAMM '12.


----------



## guy_in_a_band357 (Jul 12, 2012)

DancingCloseToU said:


> As far as I can tell they are both 2 1/4" at the nut, but some septors/interceptors have a 16" neck radius and some a 15" radius. I've only ever seen Intrepids with a 15" radius. Then again, human error may play a part in that. there are some typos on Rondo's website. Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 92730 EB CA Tribal Purple - RondoMusic.com For example. I'm not positive, but I don't think the width at the nut is really only 1 5/8"...



Yeah there seems to be quite a bit of typos on the website, so I'm curious to hear from someone that has played both. I wouldn't think there would too much of a difference between the necks, but you never know lol.


----------



## MrGignac (Jul 15, 2012)

Agile pendulum pro, is my fav. I have yet to play a carvin DC800, and i really want an OAF in the future, they look amazing


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2012)

Conklin by far.


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 15, 2012)

guy_in_a_band357 said:


> Yeah there seems to be quite a bit of typos on the website, so I'm curious to hear from someone that has played both. I wouldn't think there would too much of a difference between the necks, but you never know lol.



I honestly think the 828 Intrepid bolt-on neck is more comfortable than an 827 Elite (gloss), 830 Pro (gloss) and Pendulum Pro 82527 (satin) (all neck-through). It might just be how the finish feels thinner than the others, but I find it easier to play. The closest is the Pendulum, which has a satin finish, but for whatever reason it isn't as comfortable as the Intrepid's.

In terms of the most all-around comfortable 8-string neck, my Oakland Axe Factory hands down. It's unfinished Indian rosewood with an asym profile to die for. No bulky shoulders and the thinner treble side makes for some excellent extended play sessions.
I'm gonna be shaving down the necks on my Pendulum and Intrepid to match - just thinking about how comfortable they'll be makes me antsy to get started .


----------



## guy_in_a_band357 (Jul 17, 2012)

^Thanks, exactly what I was looking for. I hate painted/cleared necks as well. Gonna go for a satin finished intrepid neck through.


----------



## mrfrisky330 (Feb 10, 2014)

Easy the Washburn PXM18EB!

Its neck (I own one) is 1mm thinner in depth at the first fret and nearly 2mm in depth thinner at the 12th than the RG2228 and a whole 5mm narrower in width at the last fret (the RG is 80mm the Washy 75).

The ESP SC608B isn't bad either, but the Ibanez are baseball bats in comparison especially the RG8/RGA8 which are still smaller than a Schecter


----------

